# File compression...



## cdfreelancer

A simple question really.

I recently downloaded a 750GB .bin file and I want to burn it onto CD. However, the blank CDs that I have are only 700MB CDs and I don't want to have to goto the hassle of buying some 800MB CDs.

Is there any way that I can compress the file so that it will fit onto the CD? It would be nice if it was bootable but not completely necessary as I can simply copy it back onto my PC at a later stage.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Super_Nova

It may fit if you go into Nero and choose to allow overburn.


----------



## Praetor

You can burn it on a 700MB CD. In fact, you're SUPPOSED to. Burn away! Only one thing you might want to check (assuming you dont have the CUE file):
- Mode 1, 2352 bytes/sector (data)
- Mode 2,  2352 bytes/sector (media)
There are some details at www.hazza.dsl.pipex.com/faq.htm


----------



## Lorand

> I recently downloaded a 750GB .bin file and I want to burn it onto CD.


It's quite impossible to put 750 *GB* on a CD...  


> It may fit if you go into Nero and choose to allow overburn.


Of course, that will work only if the CD-RW drive also supports overburn.


----------



## Praetor

> It's quite impossible to put 750 GB on a CD...


Wanna bet? Just buy a couple of HDDs 



> Of course, that will work only if the CD-RW drive also supports overburn.


Yes thats only IF you burn as a DataCD -- which you're not supposed to do. You're supposed to burn as an image


----------



## Rambo

Yes. Another way of checking that it will fit is to download "Daemon Tools". It's revolutionary software, believe me!! It can emulate a cd or dvd drive and it can mount the image file, in your case the .bin file. Then, when it is mounted, go to my computer click on the drive with the mounted image on and look on the details tab part. It should be less or equal to 700 MB....

Hope I helped.

P.S. Daemon Tools is free, and to download it, search it in google....


----------



## Praetor

> Yes. Another way of checking that it will fit is to download "Daemon Tools". It's revolutionary software, believe me!! It can emulate a cd or dvd drive and it can mount the image file, in your case the .bin file. Then, when it is mounted, go to my computer click on the drive with the mounted image on and look on the details tab part. It should be less or equal to 700 MB....


Or use something like CDMage you can open it directly (DaemonTools and other drive emulation proggies *can* cause some IRQ problems with older machines ... god knows why ... i still reccomend it though)

With CDMage you can do corruption checking too 

Daemon Tools: http://www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/portal/download.php?mode=ViewCategory&catid=5

CDMage: http://www.geocities.com/cdmage/


----------



## kof2000

if all else fails, rar the image with maximum compression and then burn to the cd lol


----------



## Lorand

> if all else fails, rar the image with maximum compression and then burn to the cd lol


Then fold the cd so it will occupy even less space....


----------



## cdfreelancer

I'm sorry but I can't see an overburn option on Nero!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!


----------



## cdfreelancer

And I don't want to open it using daemon. The whole point of burning it is that I can remove it from my HD.


----------



## aqsg72

For Overburn, if a wizard pops up click cancel and go File>Preferences>Expert Features and click Enable overburn Disc-at-one burning. You can then add on extra minutes to try to get more capacity out of your disc. Either way though, you should be burning the file as an image file and 750MB .bin would burn as an image file to a 80min/700MB disc no problem. If you either, create a cue file or rename to .iso you would be able to burn through Nero>Recorder>Burn image....


----------



## Praetor

> I'm sorry but I can't see an overburn option on Nero!


File-->Preferences-->Expert



> or rename to .iso


Whoa. You *cannot* do that (well you can but its futile). BIN files are Mode1/2352 or Mode2/2352 ... ISO files are Mode1/2048 .... you cant just rename it ... a proper conversion is required. A quick breakdown of some of the formats can be found here http://www.hazza.dsl.pipex.com/faq.htm


----------



## aqsg72

> Whoa. You *cannot* do that (well you can but its futile). BIN files are Mode1/2352 or Mode2/2352 ... ISO files are Mode1/2048 .... you cant just rename it ... a proper conversion is required.



Yeah ok that would be pretty dumb   

Get CUE Creator and point Nero to the Cue file instead of that stupidity


----------



## cdfreelancer

Well I have version 5.5 of Nero and I can't see the option to burn as an image.

All I can see it burn 'bootable data disk', 'data disk', 'audio CD', 'Audio and data CD', 'MP3 disk', 'WMA disk', 'Video CD', 'SVCD', 'Copy entire disk' and 'Disk image or saved project'.

Maybe I need a newer version of Nero. I only use this version because it came with my CD burner.


----------



## aqsg72

I'm using Nero 6.3 or something, but presumably when you have those options it is in a New Compilation window, from there you would click cancel on that window and look on the lists when you click File, View, Recorder etc at the top. Down one of them in Nero 5.5 will be an option like 'burn image file' (I think in 5.5 its under File)


----------



## cdfreelancer

Problem solved! I successfully burned the image using alcohol 120%. Now I can play my new game heh heh.

What I would give for the full version of alcohol 120% though!


----------



## aqsg72

> Problem solved! I successfully burned the image using alcohol 120%.


Glad you got that resolved



> What I would give for the full version of alcohol 120% though!


$ 55.35 USD ?  http://shop.alcohol-soft.com/en/purchase_120.php


----------



## Super_Nova

file > Preferences > expert features


----------



## aqsg72

*Conclusive evidence!*



			
				Super_Nova said:
			
		

> file > Preferences > expert features





			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> File-->Preferences-->Expert





			
				aqsg72 said:
			
		

> File>Preferences>Expert Features



It really doesn't get much more conclusive than that!


----------



## Lorand

Repetitio mater studiorum....


----------



## Praetor

> Problem solved! I successfully burned the image using alcohol 120%.


Ah good man ... wise choice


----------

